# platform pedals



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there anything wrong with starting out with platform shoes like Vans, there is too much I need to learn, so I don't want to get too overwhelmed before I know the bike better.
Do clipless shoes have a thinner bottom, because my platform shoes are almost 1" thick.

riding up to 50 miles trips

Should I at least add toe clips?

Can you recommend a light platform pedals to use? There are some big CNC ones for free riding but too bulky I think.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

....... oops


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

What? Platform shoes?

Just wear regular shoes. Add toe clips and straps if you want. Keep it simple.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The stock pedals on a road bike will accept toe clips. You don't need as big a platform once you do that. There are some larger platform pedals out there that are supposed to be better (see Rivendell) but if you're planning to switch to clipless eventually anyway, I don't think it's worth buying another set of pedals now.

Relatively stiff shoes are good. Like a running shoe, especially a trail runner. But really, whatever. Just wear the same shoe all the time for your long rides.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> Is there anything wrong with starting out with platform shoes like Vans, there is too much I need to learn, so I don't want to get too overwhelmed before I know the bike better.
> Do clipless shoes have a thinner bottom, because my platform shoes are almost 1" thick.
> 
> riding up to 50 miles trips
> ...


Nothing wrong with riding in street shoes on platform pedals for a while. And if you're going to change to clipless pedals soon, I wouldn't even bother with toe clips and straps. In winter, I ride a lot on my $25 MKS RMX sneaker pedals.
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9596&currency=USD
As you suspect, road cycling shoes will have different soles, footbeds and heel rises than sneakers. But how that difference will play out in saddle height also depends on the cleat system and the cycling shoe you're going to choose eventually. So there's no way for you to know that now. As said, just ride and enjoy the bike for now.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I used to ride that far on my MTB with toe straps. My feet absolutely killed. Go clipless as soon as you can.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

PoorCyclist said:


> Is there anything wrong with starting out with platform shoes like Vans, *there is too much I need to learn, so I don't want to get too overwhelmed before I know the bike better.*Do clipless shoes have a thinner bottom, because my platform shoes are almost 1" thick.
> 
> riding up to 50 miles trips
> 
> ...


It's just riding a bike until you decide to make something more or it so no need to feel overwhelmed. Yes, there are an unlimited number of things to learn about the sport but as far as just riding to start.....there really isn't anything to learn that having clipless would interfere with. You probably need to learn a bit about discovering your proper cadance, pacing, tweaking fit and whatever I'm forgetting at this stage.....but learning these wouldn't be hindered by learning clipless pedals at the same time IMO. The only thing to learn about them is making sure you get in/out okay and that's not really part of riding.

Though because they cost near nothing you could always start with platform pedals and see how it goes. Just wear sneakers......I wouldn't invest in a specific shoe if you think you'll go clipless eventually anyway.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with sneakers and platform pedals, unless you start getting foot fatigue or pain. Stiffer soled shoes will help solve that problem. I have a pair of Specialized mountain bike shoes that came with a removable sole section so cleats can be added if desired, or left as a solid sole if you choose not to use cleats. I think they were about $80

If you wear sneakers make sure that the laces can’t get caught in the chain. I was riding with a group of friends and one woman got her laces caught. When she stopped she instinctively leaned right, but her foot was stuck against the chainring. Over she went, just like being stuck in clipless pedals. When I wear sneakers on my hybrid with platforms I loop the laces an extra time to keep them out of the way.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

My wifes rides distances similar to you with running shoes and platform pedals. She is afraid of clipless but does not have any "issues" with platform pedals.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*check velo-orange for pedals*



PoorCyclist said:


> Can you recommend a light platform pedals to use? There are some big CNC ones for free riding but too bulky I think.


If you are looking for a platform pedal, then check out the selections from Velo-Orange.

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/pedals.html


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you adjust the clip in tension like a ski binding?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

PoorCyclist said:


> Can you adjust the clip in tension like a ski binding?


Depends on the pedal system. Most are adjustable. My favorites (Time ATACs on the off-road bikes and Speedplay X-pedals on the road bike) are not.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> Can you adjust the clip in tension like a ski binding?


As said, you can with several brands and/or models. But some companies also offer "beginner's pedals" with light clip-in tension and no tension adjustment to keep things simple. One of these is the Look KEO "Easy" pedal.
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/pedales/keo-easy.html


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Platform shoes?










Nah. Don't use these... :blush2:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I still have platform pedals on both my bikes. Nothing wrong with starting out that way. If you decide later on that you want to try toe straps or go full-out with the clipless, no problem. For me and my riding style, though, I haven't been able to justify the switch.

"Free the feet"...


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

KenS said:


> If you are looking for a platform pedal, then check out the selections from Velo-Orange.
> 
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/pedals.html


Some of their pedals looks nice and almost classic but I believe I am going to buy these now for a bit less money

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1033460_-1___


----------

